# Full Tub Replacement In 26Rs



## altshauf (May 29, 2013)

I have a 2005 26rs that I am wanting to convert to a full tub. I know that most bathrooms in these year models are almost identical. My question is can you make the tub fit with the pipe that runs from the sink up underneath the "seat" of the half tub? I would be afraid of going in and taking things out without being able to drop in the new one. Anyone have any tutorials about doing this if it will work? OR will it even work?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I believe the wheel well is in the way.

Open the access pannel to make sure.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

i have an 06 27RSDS. It was an easy drop in for me. no other pluming in the way. wish I could help.


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

If you do replace it order the new one from www.rvpartscountry.com They are fiberglass reinforced, not flimsy like they factory ones. I put one in my 2006 28RSDS & just bought one for my 312BH.


----------



## JNorki (Mar 31, 2015)

altshauf said:


> I have a 2005 26rs that I am wanting to convert to a full tub. I know that most bathrooms in these year models are almost identical. My question is can you make the tub fit with the pipe that runs from the sink up underneath the "seat" of the half tub? I would be afraid of going in and taking things out without being able to drop in the new one. Anyone have any tutorials about doing this if it will work? OR will it even work?


I know this is an old post, just wondering if you resolved whether or not the tub could be replaced. I am considering doing the same. Thanks.


----------

